# Sawgrass White Ink - Wash Test Pictures



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Okay, I was sent two black shirts with the new Sawgrass white ink printed on it from Matt and Richard at Sawgrass about three weeks ago. In between all the traveling, I have been doing wash tests on one of the shirts and taking pictures of it to compare to the other shirt to see how well the ink handles the wash test.

Below are just a sample of the pictures I have taken. I am a horrible photographer (trust me, I am keeping my day job), but I did my best to take the pictures. Here is a link to the full photo gallery of pictures as well - DAGuide/Direct Advantage - White Ink - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

You will want to look at some of the pictures closely as I folded the wash sample on top of the control sample to see if there was color loss. Overall, I am pretty happy with how the colors and the ink held up through the 6 different wash tests.

*Please note:* I was not there when the shirts were printed (i.e. they were mailed to me). I have no clue how long it took to print, how the pretreatment was applied on these shirts, what resolution they were printed at, how much ink was used or the cost of the ink. This is just a review on the wash test.​Is there anyone out there that is using this ink in their printer that would like to add some first-hand experience to this post? I am sure others would love to hear more comments.

Mark

P.S. If you put your cursor over the graphic, you will see that the name says "wash1" or similar. The number will tell you how many times it was washed. There is atleast 1 picture from all 6 wash tests. The link to the gallery has more pictures in it.


----------



## icarson (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks DAGuide


----------

